

Entrepreneur Log  - Day 22 - eytanlevit
http://www.eytanlevit.com/post/35263054728/entrepreneur-log-day-22

======
junechanpy
Same here - blogging everyday my startup progress. It's motivating. Good luck
to YC applications. I've applied for the same batch. =)

~~~
eytanlevit
Great blog, I've buffered it.

If you need any advice from a technical guy - feel free to reach out, I'm glad
to help.

